# VW Golf R new car prep with Liquid Elements SHIELD coating



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

We were lucky enough to be chosen to do one of our new car preparation details on the current car of the moment, the mighty Golf R at our Gosport Unit this week, to be coated with Liquid Elements SHIELD.
A new car prep and the customer wanted the ultimate in looks and ease of care after so Liquid Elements SHIELD was chosen as the LSP. This detail provided superior protection, thorough craftsmanship and at a price comparable to what the dealership offered with their in house coatings.

The customer was (rightly) very strict with what they asked for from the supplying dealer and we got to start the car with ALL the transport coverings in place and the car had not been washed when we took delivery. The dealership were incredibly helpful, but also thanks must go to the customer for insisting as it made life so much more pleasurable for us all on the job.

Car delivered the day before









Day 1 started far earlier than expected after a night of insomnia, so at 04:20 I was at the unit removing the transport coverings gently ready to start!



Yup, really is THAT early!



So, as with all cars we do. Door shuts soaked with APC, wheels with Wheel cleaner and Iron Awe fallout remover.



A healthy dose of our well regarded Bubbly Jubbly snow foam gets to work



Followed by a rinse, then washed with the Envy shampoo, 2 bucket method, grit guards and a new lambswool mitt.



Rinsed and followed up with Iron Awe fallout remover to the paint as it felt quite rough.



Rinsed off and brought indoors and dried by hand and also compressed air for the crooks and nannies



The remaining bonded contaminants were dispatched with a very gentle clay with the ArtDeShine clay cloth and lube, and paint thickness readings were checked to make sure there was nothing untoward (which there wasnt).

So, polished with the largefoot, a polishing pad and Liquid Elements Black Diamond to ensure the paint was defect free and squeaky clean for the coatings.









The front 3 glass panels treated to the best in the business





Time for a Filler Killer wipe down, removing polishing oils pre-coating



Whilst the unit warmed up, got ready to do battle!



After Base 1 x 1, and Base 2 x 1 she looks like this







Followed by 2 coats of SHIELD back to back inc wheels



This is how the car looked at the end of Day 1, and was then left for 12+ hrs untouched to cure properly under controlled conditions







The following day it was time to crack on with the interior, again coverings to remove!



Wonderful tyre dressing applied



Seat leather sealed against colour transfer with Dr Leather's Dye Block



Mats and carpets were sealed with Scotchgard, to give the car a great start in life.

Final wipe down were done, then moved to BRIGHT sunlight to get some lovely snaps. The Limestone Gray has so much fleck to it. Looks gray, bronze, gold and even brownish depending on the light angle.



















And some from yesterday, just prior to collection

















Finally, the icing on the cake (best in HD)






Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Good work, looks a stunning colour that and a wee change from the usual blue I see all the time.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice work, a soon to be one happy customer. :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work Tim, really in top-notch condition for the client. :thumb:
Wish mine was in a similar condition to that now....


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Great Read, looks stunning


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Tim, great work. In a 3-Door it's the only thing I would swap my GTI for. Incredible cars.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning ! Very nicely presented for the client  First Golf I've seen in this Limestone Grey and it works very well, quite a bit lighter in tone than the popular Carbon Grey, but love the flake pop and light dependent colour shimmer. Quite like the 5 door version too - IMHO the MK7 is definitely the best looking 5 door Golf variant to date. Lovely car


----------



## shrek (Jul 8, 2007)

Top Work


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job, looking how it should for the new owner :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work & praise to the owner not letting the monkeys touch it at the dealers.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done Tim, good to see one that's not blue too!

Despite covering a huge amount of miles, I've as yet not seen one on the road!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done Tim, good to see one that's not blue too!
> 
> Despite covering a huge amount of miles, I've as yet not seen one on the road!


Good point Chris, me neither! Seen them at the unit, just not being driven about....must be toooo fast to spot!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning work, love that colour :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

already been said !! wow


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous, quality job


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Love the color. Great finish.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Stunning car and a great job done!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning,i'm very tempted to get one my self but prefere the look of the 19'' alloys on the new GTI over the R versions.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

You'd give up the 'everything is soooo much better on the R than the GTI' for the sake of the alloys..................................


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great looking car that! shame the upgraded wheels were not selected  

Great Cars


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

They are the upgraded 19inch wheels?!?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

is there not another set though that are more multi spoked? 

these look different to the Audi versions.

these are a nice wheel but on the grey/silver car they get lost in the arches so need a different colour to make them stand out


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope there are these or the 18inch Cadiz that are 5 spoke with black inserts/insides.

They are different to the Audis


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> You'd give up the 'everything is soooo much better on the R than the GTI' for the sake of the alloys..................................


........not saying that but the 19'' GTI alloys are much better in my eye's than the 19'' R versions.


----------



## Blharry (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks great! Got to love the R!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning - beautiful car of course!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work Tim, this one you know the dealer hasn't touched still having all the transport protection on it.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Curious as to how the dealer completed the PDI properly if it still had all the transportation protection on it?

Future warranty claim issues?


Cracking car anyway, Love that colour and the 19" wheels on them!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

-Jamie- said:


> Curious as to how the dealer completed the PDI properly if it still had all the transportation protection on it?
> 
> Future warranty claim issues?
> 
> Cracking car anyway, Love that colour and the 19" wheels on them!


Everything was agreed between the customer and the dealership beforehand.
We did have this before with Bentley who said protecting the paint invalidated their warranty but this was quickly resolved.
Most VW and Audi dealerships have been happy with supplying the cars this way. 1 in London wasn't.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Fair enough, I know some Dealerships can be arsey about that kind of thing


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice car, awesome paint colour. Impressive work.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

WANT... Good work too


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Cracking car in a great colour. I want one!

Superb work Tim.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Envy Car Care said:


> Everything was agreed between the customer and the dealership beforehand.
> We did have this before with Bentley who said protecting the paint invalidated their warranty but this was quickly resolved.
> Most VW and Audi dealerships have been happy with supplying the cars this way. 1 in London wasn't.


Good to know this, My brand new Golf R arrives March, I haven't told the dealer(Sinclair Volkswagen-Cardiff) not to wash the car as it has not been built yet, was going to wait closer to the time!!:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Turbo weasel said:


> Cracking car in a great colour. I want one!
> 
> Superb work Tim.


Good to see you today Ian. 
These are available via Peter Cooper, I'll give you the name of the helpful salesman 
Be happy to do it for you 😜


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Envy Car Care said:


> Good to see you today Ian.
> These are available via Peter Cooper, I'll give you the name of the helpful salesman
> Be happy to do it for you 😜


If only I could afford one :wall:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

wow!!


----------



## Optimal_Dwayne (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks Boss


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

A friend of mine has one of these on order in blue, due first week in March. A lovely car. Fantastic work there.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

dubber said:


> A friend of mine has one of these on order in blue, due first week in March. A lovely car. Fantastic work there.


Lucky friend! Thanks for the kind words. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tim - did you find the paint hard like other VWs or was it a bit softer/easier to correct? A lot of owners don't think the paint is on a par with previous Golfs etc.:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont normally like vw golf's, but I must admit that is one hell of a car, great workmanship to boot.


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely job, mine has 2 less doors! My dealer was having none of not taking the wrapping off of it to do a PDI, wasn't worth the argument in the end and luckily they handed it over to me in top notch condition...


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Loverly colour. Nice work mate it looks amazing!

Sutty.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> Tim - did you find the paint hard like other VWs or was it a bit softer/easier to correct? A lot of owners don't think the paint is on a par with previous Golfs etc.:thumb:


I'm glad to say due to the lack of touching at the dealers, real correction wasnt needed. I fear that they'll be very like the nightmare S3's I've done ie even a sideways glance marks the paint!



ibiza55 said:


> I dont normally like vw golf's, but I must admit that is one hell of a car, great workmanship to boot.


Thankyou very much



jamiesim said:


> Lovely job, mine has 2 less doors! My dealer was having none of not taking the wrapping off of it to do a PDI, wasn't worth the argument in the end and luckily they handed it over to me in top notch condition...


Great, best end result you can ask for.



Sutty 90 said:


> Loverly colour. Nice work mate it looks amazing!
> 
> Sutty.


Many thanks.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

jamiesim said:


> Lovely job, mine has 2 less doors! My dealer was having none of not taking the wrapping off of it to do a PDI, wasn't worth the argument in the end and luckily they handed it over to me in top notch condition...


No, don't say that, I haven't broken the news to my dealer yet!! Was going to wait until my R was on route to the dealer!!

Who was your dealer??


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

scoobyboy1 said:


> No, don't say that, I haven't broken the news to my dealer yet!! Was going to wait until my R was on route to the dealer!!
> 
> Who was your dealer??


Lancaster VW in Loughton


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That should hopefully give it a fighting chance what with most of these being soft from the off. Was the paint relatively tidy? All the one's I've come across have been quite nasty from new. Like the crooks and nannies btw:lol:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job, made the colour really come alive.

On a side note was looking at a Carbon Grey GTD in my local dealer (New) under the fluorescent lights and the Orange peel of the paint was awful especially on both rear wings, pretty shocked, expect it on a Ford but not VW.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks fabulous! Can't wait to tackle my lapiz blue in March now!


----------

